# Personality Test



## rb1088 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello all just found a really cool site that is extremely accurate for me just wondering if anyone else takes it is it accurate for you like it was for me?

http://www.ipersonic.com/test.html it's a 5 minute test

I'm an AT (Analytical Thinker)


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

Mine is a GR Good-natured realist
I think it fits me


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

NSH (No Sense of Humor)

sounds about right.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Analytical Thinker (AT). Cool.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Analytical Thinker (AT)

Yup, I've gotten the "absent-minded professor" comment before.


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Individualistic Doer (ID)!?

Okay. Well, it sounds nice.


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

Independent Thinker

The description is about 75% right.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Reliable Realist (RR) http://www.ipersonic.com/type/RR.html

I am surprised at how dead-on it was given how short a "test" it is.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

:ditto 

Reliable realist. I'm not sure whether these 'tests' use a similar technique to that of 'psychics', in terms of giving general statements that could apply to almost anyone, but the summary was remarkably accurate.


----------



## DB71991 (May 13, 2008)

im a Good-natured Realist, the description is pretty accurate.


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

Dreamy Idealist.

Yeah pretty accurate. I have most of the traits listed.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Dreamy Idealist (DI)

I thought it was fairly accurate.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ ditto.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Independent Thinker.

It's just different ways to describe your Myers-Briggs type (mine being INTJ).


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Dreamy Idealist, and it seems pretty accurate. That makes 4 of us DI's so far.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Harmony-seeking Idealist (HI)



> The harmony-seeking idealist is characterised by a complex personality and an abundance of thoughts and feelings. He is a warm-hearted person by nature. He is sympathetic and understanding. He expects a lot of himself and of others. He has a strong understanding of human nature and is often a very good judge of character. But he is mostly reserved and confides his thoughts and feelings to very few people he trusts. He is deeply hurt by rejection or criticism. He finds conflict situations unpleasant and prefers harmonious relationships. However, if reaching a certain target is very important to him he can assert himself with a doggedness bordering on obstinacy.


Yeah, that's pretty much me.


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Independent Thinker (IT)


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

DI (dreamy idealist) is what I got. More accurate would be the SW (shy weirdo)


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

I'm a sensitive doer. Some of the explanation is correct, other parts don't fit me at all. Still, I like that title: sensitive doer woohoo! lol


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Analytical Thinker.


----------



## magdalena23 (Jan 28, 2010)

Dreamy Idealist(DI)


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Harmony-seeking Idealist, and it's pretty much right on!


----------



## TheRob (Dec 30, 2006)

ID (Individualistic Doer)


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Reliable Realist (RR)


----------



## Michael Patrick (Mar 23, 2010)

Harmony seeking idealist, i'm surprised with the accuracy. Usually sceptical of things like this.


----------



## filbert (Mar 23, 2010)

Dreamy Idealist(DI) more accurate that I thought it would be


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

filbert said:


> Dreamy Idealist(DI) more accurate that I thought it would be


same


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dreamy Idealist :mushy


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Analytical Thinker

http://www.ipersonic.com/type/AT.html
http://www.ipersonic.com/career/AT.html
http://www.ipersonic.com/love/AT.html

After reading all of this --- though a lot of it fits... most is a bunch of hooey.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Dreamy Idealist


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Harmony-seeking Idealist
Sounds like me


----------



## big tenga (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm a Dreamy Idealist...it described myself better than I could...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Individualist Doer

Close, but I'm not a thrill seeker. No bungee jumping for me thanks.


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

Individualistic Doer


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm a Dreamy Idealist.


----------

